# que lo ayudara en un momento difícil



## Lucas99

Hola a todos. alguien me puede explicar por favor una cosita: por que aca se usa el subjuntivo (la palabra "ayudara"): 

"Asi habia recompensado el enanito la buena accion del nino, que lo "AYUDARA" en un momento dificil". 

Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Alundra

A ver... es que para mí no tiene mucho sentido dicho así... ¿tendrías más contexto?

Alundra.


----------



## Gatamariposa

Isn't it a suggestion of what could help, it wont necessarily help, but it may?

Make any sense?  At least you know that you are not being ignored.

Ta luego,

Gatamariposa


----------



## Whisky con ron

Debe ser "ayudará", en el tiempo futuro.  Como a toda la oración le faltan los tildes....

Saludos


----------



## Lucas99

Lo mas gracioso es que me da mucha sorpresa de que nadie pueda explicarme la pregunta tan simple sobre la gramatica.


----------



## Alundra

Claro, pero a mí me resulta más coherente "ayudaría".

Ayudará no es el tiempo que debería ponerse ¿no?

Alundra.


----------



## Maria Vecinday

Hola Lucas99: creo a mi parecer que la oración tiene sentido; pareceria decir que: "Asi había recompensado el enanito la buena acción del nino, que lo AYUDARA (significa que el nino había ayudado al enanito) en un momento difícil"
No es muy común utilizarlo de está manera, pero se entiende en forma pasada. No sé si me explico.


----------



## Rayines

No, María Vecinday, no te equivocás, es perfecta tu explicación. Se usa "ayudara" para expresar una acción que había sucedido en el pasado.


----------



## Alundra

Lucas99 said:
			
		

> Lo mas gracioso es que me da mucha sorpresa de que nadie pueda explicarme la pregunta tan simple sobre la gramatica.


 
Es un poco difícil, cuando la frase no es totalmente explícita de por sí.

Con esta frase, yo no sé quién quiere ayudar a quién.

¿Quiere el enanito ayudar al niño por haberle ayudado anteriormente? ¿O se refiere a que con la ayuda prestada por el niño, el enanito le recompensará de otra manera?

No sé... para mí falta saber quién ayuda a quién y entonces podré saber si el tiempo usado "ayudara" es correcto, ó le faltan tildes, ó no sé... 

Es sólo mi opinión.
Alundra.


----------



## Lucas99

Muchas gracias a todos!!!!!!!


----------



## Rayines

> Asi habia recompensado el enanito la buena accion del nino, que lo "AYUDARA" en un momento dificil".


*Chicos, es el niño quien ayudó al enano. No puede entenderse de otra manera. El "que" se refiere al niño.*


----------



## Whisky con ron

Lo siento, pero "que" no va bien ahí.  En todo caso sería "quien".

Asi habia recompensado el enanito la buena accion del nino, *quien * lo "AYUDARA" en un momento dificil". 

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Sí, Whisky, es cierto, es más correcto usar "quien", ya que hay una coma. De todas maneras, el "quien" se refiere al niño, no?


----------



## Calario

Aunque vaya una coma, se puede usar "que". Si no hubiera coma, se entendería que había varios niños y la oración subordinada "que lo ayudara (...)" especificaría el niño en concreto. Al no haber coma, se entiende que sólo hay un niño y la subordinada sólo añade información sobre dicho niño.
Es totalmente correcto usar el subjuntivo "ayudara" en este caso, es una forma literaria de escribir.


----------



## Lucas99

bueno,entonces,no me queda claro todavia que tendriamos que usar? Preterito imperfecto(ayudara) o Potencial, (ayudaria) y por que?


----------



## Rayines

> bueno,entonces,no me queda claro todavia que tendriamos que usar? Preterito imperfecto(ayudara) o Potencial, (ayudaria) y por que?


*Hola Lucas: para mí es el pretérito del subjuntivo "ayudara" (ya que esta acción ya había sucedido una vez en el pasado, de acuerdo con el texto).*


----------



## Synclaire

Hmm, es verdad ... unas cuantas veces he leído p. ej. "ayudara" en vez de "había ayudado" - una forma un poco más poética (?) de decirlo.

Otra cosa (no me peguen ;-) ): no se decía "que LE había ayudado" ?


----------



## Rayines

> no se decía "que LE había ayudado"?


*Hola Synclaire: "lo" es correcto, porque reemplaza al objeto directo. Pero en arduas discusiones anteriores, se aclaró que en muchos países de habla hispana se prefiere "le", y que éste es aceptado, especialmente cuando el género es masculino.*


----------



## Synclaire

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hola Synclaire: "lo" es correcto, porque reemplaza al objeto directo. Pero en arduas discusiones anteriores, se aclaró que en muchos países de habla hispana se prefiere "le", y que éste es aceptado, especialmente cuando el género es masculino.*


 
Muchas gracias, Inés !


----------



## Lucas99

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hola Lucas: para mí es el pretérito del subjuntivo "ayudara" (ya que esta acción ya había sucedido una vez en el pasado, de acuerdo con el texto).*



Rayines,pero debe de ser alguna regla,o no? Por que usas justamente el preterito del subjuntivo? me podrias explicar? No he notado ninguna regla que indica sobre el uso del subjuntivo.Si sabes esta regla que indica al uso del subjuntivo en esta oracion,por favor explicame de forma mas clara.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Lucas99

Rayines,pero debe de ser alguna regla,o no? Por que usas justamente el preterito del subjuntivo? me podrias explicar? No he notado ninguna regla que indica sobre el uso del subjuntivo.Si sabes esta regla que indica al uso del subjuntivo en esta oracion,por favor explicame de forma mas clara.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Rayines

No, lamentablemente no te puedo explicar la regla Lucas99 (más allá de lo que ya dije).
Se podría decir: "...........................que lo había ayudado en un momento difícil", o "..............................que lo ayudara .............". Para mí esta última corresponde a un estilo más poético. Pero ya empecé a dudar de si realmente es correcto. Es decir, empecé a dudar de lo que mi propio oído -y creo que conocimiento- me indica. La verdad, no puedo responder a tu consulta.


----------



## Synclaire

Un/a escritor/a o periodista posiblemente sabría la contestación ... a ver si viene una/o y dice algo ...

De que es correcto no dudo, (porque lo he visto escrito en diarios serios y libros buenos  ) pero no sé cual regla tiene que ver con eso.


----------



## agusdandrea

Hello, I know this is a reply to an old message, but I read it today and I've been disappointed by the fact that nobody could answer your question properly, so there it goes:

"Asi habia recompensado el enanito la buena accion del nino, que lo "AYUDARA" en un momento dificil". 

The correct punctuation of the sentence would be:

"Así había recompensado el enanito la buena acción del niño, que lo ayudara en un momento difícil."


Well the point here is that this is not a very common structure, but it exists: "AYUDARA" is written in the subjunctive mode and it represents the PAST form, it means "the boy HELPED the dwarf". It is similiar to the usage of "WOULD" in English to represent the past, i.e., "When I lived in the country, I would go fishing every morning".

Hope it be useful. See ya!


----------



## agusdandrea

Oh sorry. The rule would be that AYUDARA is in the past form because it refers to the past of course, and the subjunctive is due to the fact that "había recompensado" is pretérito pluscuamperfecto, and the indicative mode doesn't have a FURTHER past tense. Besides, it is more poetic (mainly used in narratives).

Anyway, I'd have written: "...la buena acción del niño, QUIEN lo ayudara en un momento difícil".

("Who" instead of "That" as a relative pronoun.)


----------



## atenea_84

Yo la oración la entiendo como si lo que está después de la coma fuera una aclaración de en qué consistió la buena acción del niño.

"Así había recompensado el enanito la buena acción del niño (que lo ayudara en un momento difícil)". 

Es decir el enanito recompensó el hecho de que el niño lo ayudara.Si el sentido es ése,  no hace falta cambiar "que" por "quien", ni "ayudara" por "ayudaría".

Pero si el sentido es aclarar que fue el niño (y no otra persona) el que ayudó al enanito, entonces yo diría:

"Así había recompensado el enanito la buena acción del niño, que/quien lo ayudó en un momento difícil"


----------



## agusdandrea

Hola! Cómo estás?

Con respecto a tu mensaje, no estoy del todo de acuerdo, porque en el caso de que "que lo ayudara en un momento difícil" fuese, como decís, una aclaración de cuál fue la buena acción, no iría una coma, sino, como vos lo escribiste, la frase iría entre paréntesis. O habría que aclarar:

"Así había recompensado el enanito la buena acción del niño, es decir, el haberlo ayudado en un momento difícil."

O algo semejante. No queda gramaticalmente correcta la frase "Así había recompensado el enanito la buena acción del niño, que lo ayudara en un momento difícil" si lo que viene después de la coma fuese, como decís, una aclaración. De todas formas son errores que se cometen muy frecuentemente en el idioma castellano, que cada vez es más flexible. El uso de las comas se ha visto muy desvirtuado en los últimos tiempos, y, a fin de cuentas, el lenguaje es flexible y puede variar. Sin embargo, en un texto de literatura no podría aparecer una frase como ésta QUERIENDO DECIR que lo que viene después de la coma es una aclaración.


Tampoco el sentido es aclarar que fue el niño Y NO OTRA PERSONA quien lo ayudó; el sentido es aclarar que el chico LO HABÍA AYUDADO, simplemente eso. Gramaticalmente, es una relativa común y corriente.

Es mi visión. Un beso.


----------



## atenea_84

Sí, es cierto que si fuera una aclaración, la frase tal cual está no suena muy bien. Yo lo había interpretado de esa forma, como una aclaración, pero también puede que simplemente quiera decir eso, que el niño lo ayudó, y entonces sería "que lo ayudó en un momento difícil".


----------



## Ivy29

Lucas99 said:


> Hola a todos. alguien me puede explicar por favor una cosita: por que aca se usa el subjuntivo (la palabra "ayudara"):
> 
> "Asi habia recompensado el enanito la buena accion del nino, que lo "AYUDARA" en un momento dificil".
> 
> Gracias de antemano!!


 
*AYUDARA por ayudó.*

*En ese contexto es usado el IMPERFECTO de subjuntivo por el pasado simple ( estilo periodístico) El discurso que PRONUNCIARA  (pronunció) el presidente anoche)*

Ivy29


----------

